# El verdadero negocio de McDonalds



## nietzche (Jun 4, 2009)

El dia de hoy el profesor de termodinamica nos comento acerca de los negocios y sus cositas ocultas, y me quede asombrado porque nos hizo ver que la empresa esta de mcdonalds conocida por sus hamburguesas asquerozas, no tiene como negocio la venta de hamburguesas, sino  el verdadero negocio es el mobiliario, si, cuando se instala un nuevo mcdonalds se escojen en lugares estrategicos y compran los terrenos de al lado y el de atras porque saben que con el restaurant, la plusvalia de los terrenos crece enormemente.

jajajaja y yo que pensaba que eran ricos o rico el dueño(s) por la comida

ustedes conocen a otras empresas que hagan lo mismo,  o que conozcan lo que en verdad hacen y a que se dedican, o para quien trabajan?, seria interesante saber varias cositas ais no creen?

el negocio de mcdonalds:
http://xspecie.110mb.com/?p=556


----------



## luisgrillo (Jun 4, 2009)

Aqui en mazatlan sinaloa hay como 4 mcRoñals y 2 de esos tiene un BurgerQueen (  ) por un lado.

los otros 2 abrieron en lugares pequeños donde ya habian hoteles y puestos de tianguis por los lados.


----------



## electronica-2000 (Jun 4, 2009)

aca en el centro esta lleno de esos, casi todos estan en las esquinas y cerca de un BurgerQueen.   

y lo peor es a las 12:00 del medio día, esta llenos hasta las mesas de afuera.   

y publicidad hasta en pan tostado:


----------



## fernandob (Jun 4, 2009)

hola muchachos, creo que primero que nada tendrian que SABER que es lo que llaman macdonalds.
yo he conocido y he realizado algunso trabajos en otro tipo de franquicias, DELICITY que hacen pan, facturas y demas.

cuando dicen Macdonalds No se refieren a los pobres empleados que estan trabajando alli, al dueño NO lo ven, asi queno pueden saber como vive.

Por ejemplo: en el caso de delicity el que es "dueño" por decirlo de algun modo de UN LOCAL o sea que tiene una panaderia y la concesion de la marca (idem Macdonalds que es una sandwicheria que tiene la concesion de .........) .
el dueño de ese local debe pagar mil cosas, a los empelados, el alquiler, la merca .

y ahi si esta el negocio, yo me referire a loq ue se, que es la firma que les mencione:

Una firma vende las conseciones para que otros pongan locales con su nombre y sus caracterisitcas, es una inversion grande para cada individuo que pone el local.
¿¿cual es la ganancia de LA EMPRESA (mac..burger...delic..., etc?) 
uds. no lo ven , pero TODOS los localcitos estan obligados a comprar la materia prima a LA EMPRESA .
Tambien estan obligados a mantener el local con ciertas caracterisitas, so pena de que no te renueve LA EMPRESA la concesion.

Entonces LA EMPRESA tiene un monton de clientes cautivos, uds. no lo ven pero en algun lado en cada pais o ciudad hay una gigante de la distribucion, tanto de la materia prima que usan los locales como todos los accesorios para consumo y para el mantenimiento de los locales.
ESE es el negocio de el verdadero dueño.

LUego , que vean otros negocios adyacentes no lo dudo, lo que al principio quizas era solo parte de el mecanismo como ser, digamos la distribucion de las servilletas (el DUEÑO manda a hacer millones a 0,1 $ c/u y luego las distribuje en sus "socios o conseciones" a 0,25 $ c/u ..termina comprando la fabrica de servilletas y las hace el .
Macdonalds (EL DUEÑO) , ni  compra la fabrica de hamburguesas.......tienen campos con las vacas, la materia prima, a ese nivel se mueven, y los locales que tienen el cartel de Mac  DEBEN comparles las hamburguesas a ellos , sin posibilidades de otra opcion.
cuando armaste una maquinita asi ..........es tener UN MONTON de negocios juntos, un monton d eempresas juntas.

lo que dicen del mercado inmobiliario es simplemente otra mas de las posibilidades, ya que , si , como siempre si tenes la información y la $$$$$$ _:
tenes la posibilidad.
eso es indudable.

asi que , les repito, cuando uds. ven UN local de mac..burger....xxx NO estan viendo al dueño, este esta MUY LEJOS, el que se "cree dueño" es otro, pero el verdadero dueño de la empresa no atiende un local, ni va a verlo, por que no es suyo.

saludos

EDIT: 
para mi MAC o Burger es una KK , entro una vez al año y cuando compro me recuerdo por que no debo volver a comprar.
ves la foto y esta una hamburguesa grande, rozagante , fresca y voluptuosa.
y cuando abris el paquetito (escala 3:1) no ves nada de eso, levantas el pan de arriba y apenas ves lo que prometen , tristes y lastimeros pedacitos, justo la cantidad como para que no puedas decir "no me pusiste esto" .
eso si , ricas son.
el precio :
yo a vecs compro en un apanaderia tradicional , muy buena cerca de mi taller un sandwich, grande , fresco y con todo , a 5 $ y justo en frente esta un MAC , con su oferta de la hamburguesa mas chica , mas basica, mas triste (la real, por que la de la foto...parece una modelo de play boy) a 8$
y las papas........de plastico , y a un precio que compras de las mejores, esas que vienen en un tubo que son caras.

pero los tipos TE DAN :
si estas en un barrio de mierda o en tro pais vas a comer alla y sabes lo que tenes, ADEMAS DE LA HIGIENE.
yo vivo en Argentina y alguna vez se me hizo el mediodia en ONCE , es un barrio.........toda comida de mierda, pero entras en el MAC. y sabes lo quehay , y el baño esta limpio.

1---- uno debe saber elegir, cuando y donde le conviene que .
2---- a lso tipos los aplaudo, al dueño, monto una empresa muy inteligentemente, y encima vende esa mierda y se llena de gente , (doble aplauso por saber hacerlo) .

Yo elijo:
1 vez al año  o si estoy en un lugar de mierda o que no conozco  .

saludos


----------



## nietzche (Jun 4, 2009)

Ah pero entonces reconocemos que el negocio de la comida queda a un lado y los negocios son otros aparte del inmobiliario, entonces la comida queda como un atractivo, para mi entonces lo que vende es su imagen y de hay le sacan sus jugosas ganancias.
Esta como miscrosoft que quizo comprar yahoo, pero no se dejo, microsoft esta perdiendo terreno ante los demas, en los buscadores solo tienen el 4 por ciento de rentabilidad, las consolas como la 360 no alcanzan las ventas deseadas y en cuant a telefonia menos, a lo mejor asi le paso al macdonalds y vendio su nombre
aqui en mexico carlos slim helu compro la mitad del mobiliario del centro historico del df, y si que le deja ganancias, y proyecta hacer una "nueva neza" (una zona marginal del df) y convertirla en una mina de oro. esos magnates ven negocios donde sea, es donde me pregunto:  porque diablos no hago algo asi
?


----------

